# Unterbau für Lightroom etc.



## GoldenMic (18. Juli 2020)

Hallo lieber Forenmitglieder,

ich überlege aktuell meinen Unterbau zu aktualisieren. Früher kannte ich mich selber recht gut aus, da ich mich jetzt aber seit ein paar Jahren nur mit der Fotografie beschäftige kenne ich mich bezüglich aktueller Hardware nicht so aus.

Ich denke das ich eine aktuelle Grafikkarte auch später nachrüsten könnte. Mir wäre aktuell ein neuer Unterbau wichtig, sprich, CPU, Mainbaord, Ram, eventuell Kühler.

1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandener PC?
Mein PC Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3

CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO

Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 5

RAM: 4x 8GB Crucial  DDD3-1600 CL 9

Speichermedien:
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB
OCZ Trion 100 960 GB
WD 2Tb Intern
WD 2 Tb Extern
Seageate 4 Gb Extern

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4 GB

Netzteil:
Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 660W ATX 2.4

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH Edition

Laufwerk: Was ist diese?


2.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat dein Monitor?
Monitor 1: LG 27UD88-W, 27" 3840*2160 60Hz
Monitor 2: Dell UltraSharp U2515H , 2560*1400, 60 HZ



3.) Welche Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment?

Ich denke ich könnte ein Upgrade bezüglich dem Unterbau gebrauchen, da ich gerne schnellere Aktionen in Lightroom ausführen würde.
Zudem hätte ich gern 32GB Ram

4.) Wann soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der vorhandene aufgerüstet werden?

Im August

5.) Gibt es abgesehen von der PC-Hardware noch etwas, was du brauchst?

Eventuelle mehr Speicherplatz

6.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

Kein Problem

7.) Wie hoch ist dein Gesamtbudget?

Kann ich nicht genau definieren. Reichen da um die 500-750€?


8.) Welche Spiele / Anwendungen willst du spielen / verwenden?


Lightroom CC Classic, Photoshop, Assassins Creed

9.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du?

Darum kümmere ich mich selbst.

10.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche?

32Gb Ram wären gut.



Freue mich über eine Beratung. Vielen Dank 

Grüße,
Michael*


----------



## Schori (18. Juli 2020)

Wenn es um Bildbearbeitung geht, wurde in der PCGH 08/2020 ein Artikel darüber verfasst.

Ansonsten gilt aber viel CPU Power, Grafikkarte interessiert wenig.


----------



## amdahl (18. Juli 2020)

Falls die PCGH gerade nicht griffbereit ist, kann man auch hier nachschauen: Recommended PC Hardware for Adobe Lightroom Classic - Puget Systems


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Juli 2020)

Ist ja schick, dass das alles in der aktuellen Ausgabe steht. Allerdings suche ich nach Empfehlungen auch bezüglich welches Board, welcher Ram und ob ich ein neues Netzteil brauche und welcher Kühler sich eignet.
Da decken sich die Empfehlungen im Magazin eigentlich nie mit denen im Forum..


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juli 2020)

Hier war auch schon mal mehr los..


----------



## FlorianKl (22. Juli 2020)

Hey Michael,

ich glaube hier ist noch immer viel los 
Bildbearbeitung ist einfach nicht so fondernd, deswegen ist es schwer bei dir etwas Konkretes zu empfehlen. Hast du irgendwo Leistungsprobleme? Nicht, dass du nachher enntäuscht bist, weil das System nicht merklich "schnelller" geworden ist. Der Xeon reicht für Bildbearbeitung eigentlich noch gut aus, oder verdienst du damit Geld? Wenn du in WQHD spielen willst wäre eher eine stärkere Grafikkarte angebracht.

Viele Grüße
Florian


----------



## der_yappi (22. Juli 2020)

Am Jahresanfang habe ich mein System mal auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht und die alte SandyBridge Xeon E3 Konfig in Rente geschickt.
Meine Überlegung war auch für Bildbearbeitung (aber mit ACDSee, Luminar und PS Elements) sowie auch Spieletauglich sowie eine Lebenszeit wie der alte Xeon.

Herausgekommen ist folgendes:

Ryzen 7 3700X + Brocken 3
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite
Corsair Force MP510 480GB für System + 960GB für Spiele und Zwischenspeicher bei der Bildbearbeitung
Crucial Ballistix DDR4-3000 CL15 RAM mit 2x16GB als Kit / aktuell würde ich eher auf DDR4-3600er gehen
da das Xigmatek Midgard mir nicht mehr zugesagt hat wurde als neue Behausung ein Fractal R6 genommen
BeQuiet Straight Power E11 mit 550W
MSI RX5700 Gaming X
Win 10 Pro
Kleinkram wie Y-Stecker, neue SATA-Kabel

Waren damals aber mehr wie dein Budget.
Müsste so über 1400€ gewesen sein. Aber sollte auch wieder die nächsten 6-8 Jahre für mich reichen

Aus dem alten Rechner habe ich die Festplatten sowie das opt. Laufwerk und die SSD übernommen.
Die SSD kam in ein ext. 2.5Zoll Gehäuse mit USB3 - darüber starte ich meine WinX (um zu kucken wie neue Updates sind) und Ubuntu VM

Der Hinweis mit der Beispiel-Konfig für Adobe in der PCGH 08/2020 kam ja schon.

Beim Board würde ich auf die Spannungswandler (wg. Quali und Temps) sowie deine gewünschten Anschlüsse kucken.
Bei mir wurde es das X570 Aorus Elite weil es im Januar zu einem guten Kurs zu haben war, ein Cashback lief, meine Anschlusswünsche erfüllt wurde, der Lüfter auf dem I/O-Hub SemiPassiv möglich war und es damals den B550 noch nicht gab.
Aktuell wäre ein B550er Board für mich auch interessant.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Juli 2020)

FlorianKl schrieb:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> ich glaube hier ist noch immer viel los
> Bildbearbeitung ist einfach nicht so fondernd, deswegen ist es schwer bei dir etwas Konkretes zu empfehlen. Hast du irgendwo Leistungsprobleme? Nicht, dass du nachher enntäuscht bist, weil das System nicht merklich "schnelller" geworden ist. Der Xeon reicht für Bildbearbeitung eigentlich noch gut aus, oder verdienst du damit Geld? Wenn du in WQHD spielen willst wäre eher eine stärkere Grafikkarte angebracht.
> ...




Hey Florian,

als für meine Begriffe ist hier deutlich weniger los als früher. Aber ist ja auch egal.

Nun nicht fordernd finde ich etwas falsch beschrieben.
Es geht eigentlich um folgendes.

Ich hätte gern einen Ryzen mit 8 Kernen, sprich wohl ein R7 3700x sowie 32 Gb RAM.
Dazu brauche ich eine Info welcher Ram mir emfpohlen werden könnte, zudem bräuchte ich eine Empfehlung für ein Mainboard oder eine Auswahl.
Dazu brauche ich noch einen guten aber besonders leisen CPU Kühler und eben ein Netzteil.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Juli 2020)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Am Jahresanfang habe ich mein System mal auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht und die alte SandyBridge Xeon E3 Konfig in Rente geschickt.
> Meine Überlegung war auch für Bildbearbeitung (aber mit ACDSee, Luminar und PS Elements) sowie auch Spieletauglich sowie eine Lebenszeit wie der alte Xeon.
> 
> Herausgekommen ist folgendes:
> ...



Natürlich war das mehr als mein Budget, denn ich möchte ja nur einen Unterbau und keinen komplett Neukauf.
Sprich ich behalte Gehäuse, Graka und Ferstplatten(Grade da habe ich mehr als genug aktuell, bzw mehr als meine Sata Anschöüsse schaffen, darunter an SSD 1x 960 Gb, 2x 500gb, 1x 256gb usw)


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2020)

Du könntest den Unterbau nehmen.
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed ab &euro;' '290,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
MSI MPG B550 Gaming Plus ab &euro;' '152,94 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-3200C16D-32GVKA) ab &euro;' '150,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Alpenföhn Brocken 3 ab &euro;' '41,79 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Seasonic Focus GX 550W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;' '86,24 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Juli 2020)

@Threshold

Ich würde in der zusammenstellung aber den brocken weg lassen, da ein brocken ECO schon vorhanden zu sein scheint, oder einen kühler suchen, der auf die originale befestigung passt. Von der kühlleistung her reicht beim ryzen schon ein 130w-kühler (ich benutze für meinen 3800x einen silverstone NT01-pro), da die cpu anscheinend eh nur schlecht unter 70 grad bei vollast zu halten ist.
Beim speicher empfehle ich den hier. Der hat 32GB und läuft auf meinem alten msi b350m mortar mit beta-bios (für den 3800x) problemlos.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du könntest den Unterbau nehmen.
> AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed ab &euro;'*'290,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> MSI MPG B550 Gaming Plus ab &euro;'*'152,94 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-3200C16D-32GVKA) ab &euro;'*'150,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Vielen Dank!


----------



## ich111 (27. Juli 2020)

Beim RAM könntest du überlegen stattdessen Crucial Ballistix schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000 ab &euro;'*'134,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder Crucial Ballistix schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200 ab &euro;'*'155,05 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland zu nehmen. Die sind im Regelfall recht einfach zu höherem Takt bei niedrigen Timings überredbar. 
Alternativ G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-3600C16D-32GVKC) ab &euro;'*'151,56 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland  zum einbauen, Profil laden und fertig. Im CPU Limit kann man mit RAM-Takt und Timings noch einiges rausholen, würde daher bei nicht/kaum vorhandenem Aufpreis schon auf Module setzten die einem die Möglichkeit geben.  

Beim Board reicht wenn du kein Front USB-C benötigst und die auslaufende Aktion noch mitnimmst ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus ab &euro;'*'149,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland Für schnelles (10GBit statt 5) Front USB-C gibts das MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk WIFI ab &euro;'*'207,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland  

Bei MSI gibts aktuell Steamguthaben: https://de.msi.com/Promotion/2020_Q3_B550_Steam_Promotion


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2020)

ich111 schrieb:


> Die sind im Regelfall recht einfach zu höherem Takt bei niedrigen Timings überredbar.



Nicht jeder will am Speicher noch herumfummeln.
Einstecken -- laufen lassen. Das ist meine Devise.


----------



## Chewbakka_PL (6. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du könntest den Unterbau nehmen.
> AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed ab €'*'290,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> MSI MPG B550 Gaming Plus ab €'*'152,94 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-3200C16D-32GVKA) ab €'*'150,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Sowas in der Richtung wäre auch meine Empfehlung. Auf jeden Fall B550 anstatt X570 - da sparst du spürbar, spürst aber keinen Unterschied...


----------

